# Smartest MBTI type



## lek (Dec 22, 2015)

Enfj
enfp
entj
entp
esfj
esfp
estj
estp
infj
infp
intj
intp
isfj
isfp
istj
istp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

People are smart in different ways, but in the way that intelligence is generally thought of, any kind of NT.


----------



## Aurus (Jan 8, 2016)

There is no smartest type. I could be the smartest man alive and be an ESFP (a type not usually associated with intelligence).
MBTI maps neither your brain nor your mind.
A short list of known geniuses:
Dr. Temperance Brennan (Bones) = ISTJ
Sherlock Holmes = INTP
Batman (Christopher Nolan) = INFJ
Albus Dumbledore (Harry Potter) = INFJ
Tony Stark/Iron Man = ENTP
Tyrion Lannister = ENTP
Gandalf the Grey = INTJ
Stephen Hawking = INTJ
Plato = INFJ
*Leonardo DiCaprio = ESFP*
Bob Dylan = ISFP
Leonardo DaVinci = ENTP
Jonathan Strange = ENFP
Epicurus = ESTP
Arthur Conan Doyle = ESTP
Ernest Hemingway = ESTP
Marcus Aurelius = ESFJ
Hermione Granger = ESTJ or ISTJ
*Paulo Coelho = ESFP*
*Quentin Tarantino = ESFP*
Mark Twain = ENFP
Walt Disney = ENFP
J.R.R Tolkien = INFP
Jean Jaqcues Rosseau = INFP
Sant Exupery = INFP
Virginia Woolf = INFP
Napoleon Bonaparte = ENTJ
Aristotle = ENTJ
Bill Gates = ENTJ
Goete = ENFJ
Erasumus of Rotterdam = ENFJ
Isaac Newton = INTP
Charles Darwin = INTP
Carl Gustav Jung = INFJ
Neila Bohr = INFJ
Benedict Cumberbatch = INFJ
David Fincher = INFJ
Dante Alighieri = INFJ
Simone deBeauvoir = INFJ
Jean Paul Sartre = INTJ
Agacha Christe= INFJ
Schoppenhauer = INFJ
Dostoievsky = INFJ 
J.K Rowling = INFJ
Agatha Christie = INFJ
Hitler = INFJ 
Beethoven = INTJ 
And the best

*WOLFGANG AMADEUS MOZART = ESFP*


----------



## Stramela (Jan 18, 2016)

I think the title is wrong, it should be "Which MBTI Type Thinks They are the Smartest?" 
Because that is the most likely question to be answered in a poll of this nature. Of course, it would probably have to factor in what type is more common on this forum as well. I usually see INTP and INFP on majority for these polls, so they could be deemed the smartest for being the majority.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

whichever one is smart enough to reject the double standard of believing any type is smart yet call anyone who doesn't hold their political and/or (non/anti)religious views stupid and misguided.


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)

There is no "smartest type". Anyone, regardless of type can be smart.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Give it a rest, for fuck sake. (whoops).


----------



## astrolamb (Dec 14, 2015)

Statistically speaking, ENFJs are the smartest by far... But if you were to remove me from the equation you would find that all the types are fairly equal in terms of intelligence.


----------



## Miniblini (Jun 4, 2014)

Yo, going along with what others are saying: "No other type is smarter," it's true. There really can't be a definitive answer, but for choosing sake, I go with INTJ.


----------



## The Magnanimous (Jan 18, 2016)

There's no such thing as the smartest type. (Passing this message just like everyone else because I need some posts in order to be able to post an image).


----------



## autsdraws (Dec 6, 2015)

Meh, from personal experience, INTJs and ENTJs seem to be the "most intelligent." They're intuitive thinkers that actually ACT on the things they think of, or show off their intellects very well.
INTPs and ENTPs are also very smart, but we lack the motivation to do much about our genius ideas. 
But, yeah, I agree with everyone else, people can be any type and be very intelligent.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I've said it before. 

I'm an ENTP. 

I'm rarely the smartest person in the room, however, I'm usually the most clever.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

autsdraws said:


> Meh, from personal experience, INTJs and ENTJs seem to be the "most intelligent." They're intuitive thinkers that actually *ACT* on the things they think of, or show off their intellects very well.
> INTPs and ENTPs are also very smart, but we lack the motivation to do much about our genius ideas.
> But, yeah, I agree with everyone else, people can be any type and be very intelligent.


Has nothing to do with intelligence. Intelligence has nothing to do with taking action. However they are more likely to show their geniusity to the world. Intelligence has little to do with MTBI, however i think N-types are more likely to be smarter then most S-types.

xNxx, and smartest is: INTP (Ti/Ne combination is fucking powerful). But ENTP, ENTJ, INTJ, INFJ and INFP are also very smart.

@Aurus Half of them are fictional and however a Hermione Granger is smart, it isn't a sign that an INFJ is smarter, because there were a lot of INFJ fictional characters that were geniuses (could be wrong here, didn't check it, but you know what I mean). List is subjective. Some are underestimated, others are overestimated. How could you know how smart Plato was (he lived a long time ago (where it is difficult to compare him with persons of now (he was likely very smart, but it are just different time frames). And persons like Quentin Tarantino aren't so smart that they were geniuses, i guess (or what do you call a genius). If it is an IQ of >120, yes he could be a genius, but i would be a genius too just like most famous persons (because smart persons are more likely to become famous (esp. politicians, ... ). For example: i don't come in the proximity of an Einstein or a Da Vinci. But they were of course super geniuses.

Also determing which MTBI-type is smart is a little bit pointless. I know it's for fun (i like it too), but it's pointless. Intelligence and smartness isn't everything. You also have to act (but that's not intelligence). You also need motivation, some dedicated passion to something (i'm not dedicated to physics, so i don't know a lot about it, i'm dedicated to volcanoes, and i know the things that only real volcanologists know (and i have a lot of passions) but not exact sciences). Intelligence alone is nothing worth actually. You can train it also. And motivation is more important then intelligence. Also: you need the drive to know a lot (if i wasn't interested in anything, i would look a lot more stupid). It's more complex. And a number / IQ is absolutely nothing worth.


----------



## Aurus (Jan 8, 2016)

Lakigigar said:


> Has nothing to do with intelligence. Intelligence has nothing to do with taking action. However they are more likely to show their geniusity to the world. Intelligence has little to do with MTBI, however i think N-types are more likely to be smarter then most S-types.
> 
> xNxx, and smartest is: INTP (Ti/Ne combination is fucking powerful). But ENTP, ENTJ, INTJ, INFJ and INFP are also very smart.
> 
> ...


You are mixing intelligence with "iq intelligence material". And i don't mean that you are taking the test as a basis, you said you don't care about IQ, but intelligence isn't the capacity to do scientific/braniac things only. I mean, DaVinci was an artist, if he wasn't a cultural icon i think you would probably take him for granted in this aspect. I know he invented A TON of things in his time, but what if he didn't invented those? That doesn't make him less smart. Quentin Taratino is as smart as probably 90% of this list, and you are naming peole that are obviously extremely smart, but that doesn't mean that because they are smart they have X mbti type, or that they are smart becuas of X MBTI type, i know that is not what you are saying, but still you can't say that Someone on the list shouldn't be taken into consideration because i named Leonardo DaVinci and Einstein there. And i named a ton of INFJ's because i know more INFJ's than the other types, you probably know the reason for that... And you are crazy to say that Plato isn't smart. I mean, you know who Plato is because of his intellectual work, which means that he (someone that lived 3000 or so years ago) could comprehend reality and work in scientific manners that lived on till today and there are people today who doesn't understand him. I mean, what you are saying has little to no logical reasoning at all. Except for the fictional characters part... I did messed up in naming fictional people, but it was an example that the "pop culture genius stereotypes" are from different MBTI types as well.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

This type of discussion is _dreadfully_ persistent on this forum by often new and young, and _proclaimed_, INTJs and INTPs seeking to fuel their developing ego. I find these threads to more often than not be subject to childish argumentation and competition. Many members are quite tired of the pettiness and narrow-minded thinking that takes place in such threads.

Bottom Line: there is no single "smartest" type. Each type has a skill set that they generally excel at. Intelligence has more forms than the rate to learn, retain, and spew data. There are also emotional and social aspects, even if highly undervalued in Western Society. 

If this poll is to discreetly answer the fallacy of wether INTPs or INTJs are better in terms of being human computers, consider the following:

* *





- All types score percentage values with their assessed type. Scoring a _higher_ percentage as, say, an INTP does not make one any more intelligent than a _lower_ value scoring INTP. All this speaks to is how _reliant_ one person is on the set of their tested primary cognitive functions than the other. You can argue for _specialisation_ for the higher scoring INTP in how they think, but you can also argue for cognitive function _intelligence roundedness_ for the lower scoring INTP. There are also additional factors of life experience and education. More would not equate to general superiority. 

- Speaking more on cognitive function roundedness, take the lower scoring INTP (i.e. an INTP with developed shadow functions), this is an edge of broader perspective. An ease of being able to tap into, translate, and follow lines of thought that are more apt to be developed by an INTJs functions. As opposed to suffering from tunnel-like vision to reach new and different conclusions. This capacity is not limited to any type, it can be said for ENTPs, INFJs, INFPs, ESFPs, etc.

- Lastly, entertain that because of the varying percentages and life factors of the "membership" to any one type there are people with different fears and drives. A number of INTxs, for instance, desire to concern themselves with the social and the emotional, rather than just the stereotype of centrally seeking information and power. Not all INTPs are the same, nor are all INTJs. How can you truly speak to the superiority of intelligence of either type overall? It is a ridiculous notion. Even if you limit this question to observing just those with embedded high cognitive function values and their capacity to learn regardless of age, both types excel at different lines of thinking to achieve similar and novel conclusions.


----------



## BlueWings (Jan 27, 2015)

MBTI simply doesn't determine intellect. It is not designed to map out the entire human psyche. If you go around with the assumption that a person has to have a level of mental sharpness in order to "pass" as a type that is stereotypically portrayed as intelligent, you will find yourself dismissing that a not-so-intellectual INTJ or INTP can possibly be of that type because of your unreasonable preconceptions. 

I hope that made sense, I tried to squeeze my point into a short sentence.


----------



## Cuthalion (Feb 17, 2016)

Again, not voting because I don't particularly support looking at personality types this way.


----------

